
Binge-watching made easy - dheavy
https://mypleasu.re
======
pedalpete
wtf is with your scrolling? It all of a sudden starts changing and I can't go
back up. I hate it when others complain about people breaking scrolling, but I
think you've done it worse than I've ever seen anybody.

If you want to do a slider effect, can I recommend going horizontally rather
than vertically? Your design is just too confusing and unexpected.

